# Me (Kass) and slow triathlete



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Here are a few pics of me and Scott enjoying a cigar, while I was over at his place.

O yeah.. I'm in the white shirt and Scotts in the black.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very cool get together!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

KASS, you have some dirt on your chin!! J/K, it looks like a nice smoke session there fellas!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

The guy in the white shirt doesn't look like he does triathlons...so by the process of elimination, I guessed Scott was the other guy.:lol:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Things like this make it all worth it to me to grown this site. My goal is to have everyone meeting new people and gathering with people to herf that they may have never met otherwise.

I get goosebumps when I see cool stuff like this.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome stuff there chaps! Great to see the both of you hangin'! How goes the car situation? Hope all is well and thanks for sharing! Way cool!

CD


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

John51277 said:


> KASS, you have some dirt on your chin!! J/K, it looks like a nice smoke session there fellas!


Haha.. that 'dirt' is an accumulation of almost 3 weeks...hahah..soo glad I dont have to shave everyday!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Awesome stuff there chaps! Great to see the both of you hangin'! How goes the car situation? Hope all is well and thanks for sharing! Way cool!
> 
> CD


Car situation... the car is totalled.. but the insurance company is giving us a decent amount for the car. Almost what we paid for it before taxes; and I got it 2 1/2 years ago I think.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

so a pretty good deal on the car then i wonder how much i will have to pay THEM to take it away lol

oh and you two look good together ARRRRRRRR


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome - nothing like an impromptu herf!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

s90dddott i sent you some don kkkkeik reds have yyou got themyeot


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Brotherhood at its best


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Simon, I just tried to PM you but it wouldn't go through. Here's what I sent:

Hi Simon,

Yes, I did receive them. Holy Cow they traveled a long way. I haven't posted them yet because my digital camera batteries are dead. I'll run out today and get some more so that I can put it up on the board. Thanks so much for those. I can't wait to try them!! How are things going across the Atlantic? Things are cooling down here finally. Looks like it's going to be a nice fall here. Thanks again, you better watch out for retaliation however!!

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats always a great time. Glad to see members getting together with other members! Its awesome.


----------

